# Your Highness



## orb451 (Apr 11, 2011)

Alright, who saw it? Who liked it? Who hated it? WHY!!!????

Saw it this weekend and thought it was pretty good. Danny McBride (La Flama Blanca) is pretty much the second coming of Christ as far as I'm concerned so I enjoyed it. Tits, half naked chicks, swords, excessive cursing, Natalie Portman looking reasonably fuckable, kiddie diddling Yoda-esque character. This movie has it all.  

Your Highness (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fucking Hilarious. Almost as funny as Pineapple Express.
Also, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 11, 2011)

Ate a cookie with my girlfriend and saw it last night. Fucking awesome. Wasn't expecting it to be such a blatant stoner movie.

"Courtney, take my dick"


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 18, 2011)

NO! Not the triangle face.... I HATE the triangle face.


----------



## Origin (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh godDAMMIT. I want to see this, shit. Gimme a few days to get to it


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought it was pretty great. 

Natalie Portman at the lake mmm <3


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadly, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2011)

Saw it last night, found it to be pretty good. Thought there would be more stoner jokes but it was fine with what it had.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I took my girl to see it last weekend. We thought it was funny!


----------



## Origin (Apr 20, 2011)

Just saw it, in the right state. Laughed my goddamn ass off. Obviously if not for McBride and Franco it wouldn't be nearly as good, but jesus I loved it.  Simon was my favourite part most of the time, no explanation whatsoever for his existence haha.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2011)

Danny McBride, James Franko, mideival setting, and Natalie Portman, who's one of the prettiest women alive.. Sounds stellar to me.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2011)

Origin said:


> Just saw it, in the right state. Laughed my goddamn ass off. Obviously if not for McBride and Franco it wouldn't be nearly as good, but jesus I loved it.  Simon was my favourite part most of the time, no explanation whatsoever for his existence haha.



His existence is to make fun of Clash of the Titan's mechanical owl. All my friends asked me the same thing and I was like "DID NO ONE SEE THE ORIGINAL?!"


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried looking for it now, but I can't seem to find it in any movie theater around hear  
Quite odd. I shall look further, cause the trailer looks great~ 
plus, Natalie Portman


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just finished reading that when natalie portman strips to her thong and you can see her ass while she jumps in the lake.... that wasn't really her 

body double had a nice ass either way


----------



## Origin (Apr 20, 2011)

MFB said:


> His existence is to make fun of Clash of the Titan's mechanical owl. All my friends asked me the same thing and I was like "DID NO ONE SEE THE ORIGINAL?!"



Shit. Thanks for the tip I didn't know  Still awesome and out of place haha.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 20, 2011)

i thought it was one of the funniest movies ive seen in a long time. the delivery of the lines was just perfect, like "i forgot godam steven"


----------

